# "Beahemoth" Chicken.....



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

With fall in the air, and decent ball games on, I decided yesterday to fire up the ol "Beahemoth" and smoke something. Well a couple of phone calls later to some buddies, we decided on yard bird... Belarin now.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn it man ! Looking good

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks really really good....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good brother!!! Looking forward to the race tomorrow to grab a traditional turkey leg!!! Im sure I could make a better 1 on the egg though!!!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like a platoon exiting an APC.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh man!! Looks delicious


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That one on the front right kind of looks like it was trying to make a run for it when you raised the lid :laughing:
Nicely done MH, looks good! :yes:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is how you do it right there!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

the 1 on the left either got turned around...or is bashful  
Looks like you've got a dummy cord going to the 2nd row on the left too, so maybe the whole left side is screwed up...but, hey, that sounds about right! ...:whistling:


----------

